# Ok Confused



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

I need to buy a couple of those books .
No more Mr Nice Guy 
Or Hold onto your nuts.

But what is the diffrerence of being 'Nice' and being nice in the normal sense of the word to my wife.

Hope this makes sense,sometimes she accuses me of her talking to her horrible


----------



## Bigrascal (Aug 12, 2011)

check out Athol's blog (marriedmansexlife.com) on nice guys and why they fail. Being Nice when your wife continues to exhibit bad behavior to you with the hope that by being Nice she will stop her bad behavior doesn't work. It just makes her lose respect for you.

Embracing conflict and calling her out on her bad behavior is the way out. You can do this in a "nice" way, though.

No More Mr. Nice Guy is an eye opening book that deals with Nice Guy Syndrome.


----------

